# مواقف وعبر لشخصيات شهدت احداث القيامة



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2009)

حراس القبر






شهادة الزور​*نحن لا نعرف عدد حرّاس القبر، ولكنّ بعض الصور الدينيّة تجعلهم ثلاثة اقتداءً بقصّة التجلّي حيث كان ثلاثة تلاميذ مع يسوع هم بطرس ويوحنّا ويعقوب. فهؤلاء كانوا شهوداً للحقيقة وحرّاس القبر كانوا شهود زور: «فقال لهم بيلاطس: دونكم بعض الحرس، فاذهبوا واحتاطوا كما ترون، فذهبوا واحتاطوا على القبر فختموه بالحجر وأقاموا عليه حرّاساً» (متّى 27/65-66).*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*ما هي مهمّة الحرّاس؟ إبقاء يسوع ميتاً في القبر حتّى تزول الذكرى. إنّه اللجوء إلى التشاؤم وحراسته، الحرص عليه حرص الإنسان على بؤبؤ العين. الشك في سوء نوايا الآخرين والحرص لا على إثبات العكس، أي التأكّد من أنّ نواياهم حسنة، بل بذل جميع الجهود للبرهان على أنّ الآخرين كاذبين، منافقين، سيّئي النيّة. كان الحرّاس ساهرين على الحفاظ على الشر. الحفاظ على القبر حيث آثار جريمة الإنسان ضدّ الله. ويظهر وفاؤهم المنحرف في هذا الفعل.*
*ما أكثر الّذين يؤمنون بالقيامة بشفاههم لا بقلوبهم. فقلوبهم قبور تحافظ على ضمير ميت، ويسهرون طوال الوقت كي لا يقيم الربّ هذا الضمير، كي لا يحييه، مخافة أن يكشف لهم ضلالهم ويبكّتهم. فالضمير الميت يمنح الإنسان شعوراً بأنّه صالح، وأنّ الآخرين هم المحتالون المنافقون الآثمون.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*وفي القيامة، خيبة الأمل. على الرغم من الجهود والسهر عند القبر، قام المسيح. وشعر الحرّاس بالخوف. لقد أفلتت زمام الأمور من أيديهم، ولا أمل لهم إلاّ بالاحتكام إلى الأشرار الّذين قتلوا المسيح ودفنوه كي ينقذونهم من هذا المأزق. لقد كانوا شهود قيامة، ولكن هيهات أن يشهدوا للحقّ وقد أعمى المال قلوبهم.*




 



 *في بعض الأحيان، تتصارع المادّة مع الضمير. ما يقوله الضمير واضح بيِّن، لكنّ الشرّ الكامن في الإنسان يجعله يحتكم إلى سيّد آخر: المال بجميع أشكاله وأنواعه، المتع الدنيويّة والمصلحة الأنانيّة وحبّ الذات.*




​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم

القبر والموت والقيامة 

هم اساس عقيدنا 

وفلو لم يمت المسيح ويدفن 

ثم يقوم في اليوم الثالث

لكان ايماننا باطل

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2009)

لا دى سلسلة بقى ​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع قمة في الروعة ، وربنا يباركك يا ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2009)

حاملات الطيب

الوفاء حتّى النهاية​*إنّ حاملات الطيب هم النسوة اللواتي أتين القبر باكراً ليطيّبن جسد يسوع على عادة اليهود في إكرام موتاهم. ويذكر لنا الإنجيل أسماؤهنّ، وكأنّ ما فعلنه له أهميّة مميّزة. إنّهنّ: مريم المجدليّة، مريم أم يوسى، ومريم زوجة قلاوبا (متّى 28/1-8). وكنّ يتساءلن: مَن تراه يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر؟*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*لقد أرادت النسوة أن يعبّرن عن محبّتهنّ ليسوع من خلال رغبتهنّ بدهن جثمانه بالطيب. فالموت لم يستطع أن يزيل المحبّة الّتي في قلوبهنّ. إنّهنّ نساء. ولا يحقّ للمرأة في ذلك العصر أن تدلي بشهادة أمام المجلس، لأنّ الشريعة تشكّك بشهادة المرأة، ولا أن تلجأ إلى الحاكم الروماني، لأنّ المجتمع سيتّهمها بإقامة علاقةٍ غير شريفة معه. كل ما فعلنه هو الحضور: حضور عند الصليب، وحضور إلى القبر. كان هذا كافيّاً للربّ كي يجعلهنّ أوّل شهود القيامة.*
*الثبات في المحن. هذا ما أوصى به يسوع: «ثقوا، فقد غلبت العالم». ففي حياة مملوءة بالصعاب، علينا أن نظلّ أوفياء. أن نقوم بما علينا أن نقوم به، بدل من اليأس والتحديق بما لا نستطيع عمله، أو لا يحقّ لنا فعله.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*«ورأين الحجر قد دُحرِج». يقول الإنجيل إنّ حاملات الطيب شعرن بالخوف أمام هذا المشهد. لقد شعرن بالرهبة. وازداد الخوف حين أكّد لهما الملاكان خبر القيامة: «لماذا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات؟» فانفراج أيّة أزمة يولّد الخوف. خوف ألاّ يكون هذا صحيحاً، خوف أن يكون وهماً. وفي خضمّ هذا الخوف، يحدّد الملاك أربع نقاط: عدم الخوف، يسوع الميت لا وجود له، انظرن، وأخبرن.*




 



 *إنّ حقيقة القيامة تبدأ بالفرح لا بالخوف. كلّ إنسان يخاف في إيمانه، يشعر بالخوف من الله ودينونته لا بالمخافة منه وأمام أبوّته، لا يكون تلميذ القائم من بين الأموات. والمرحلة الثانية، هي ألاّ نبحث عن المسيح في عالم الأموات والقبور. علينا أن نبحث عنه في كلّ ما هو حي. هذا ما يتساءله الإنسان أمام كلّ مصيبة. أين هو الله؟ والجواب: إنّه ليس هنا. ليس في المصيبة. التفت إلى ناحية أخرى تجده. تعال وانظر إلى الشر والألم، لكي تتأكّد من أنّ المسيح ليس فيه، وأنّ هذا الشر أجوف، فارغ، بلا معنى ولا طعم. فاذهب وبشِّر بهذا. لا علاقة لله بالشر، وهو ليس فيه، بل فوقه، يسمو عليه ويسوده.*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2009)

توما الرسول




​الشك​*توما اسم آرامي ويعني التوأم. هو أحد الاثني عشر رسولاً (متّى 10/3). كان توما يحكم على الأمور بطريقته الخاصّة، ينطلق من منطقه لا من منطق الله: «يا سيّد، نحن لا نعرف إلى أين تذهب، فكيف نعرف الطريق؟» (يو 14/5). انفعالي ولكنّه صادق وشجاع. حين أعلن يسوع أنّ لعازر مات هتف وقال: «لنذهب نحن أيضاً ونموت معه» (يو 11/16). وإذ يجعل عقله نقطة انطلاق إيمانه لا العكس، كان يسقط فريسة الشك. وهكذا شكّك بقيامة المسيح الّتي لا يستوعبها عقل بشريّ.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*أخبر الرسل توما أنّ المسيح ظهر لهم، فأعلن أنّه لن يؤمن إلاّ إذا وضع إصبعه على الجروح. إنّه لا يقتنع إلاّ بما هو ملموس. إنّه يطلب مزيداً من اليقين قبل أن يوقّع تعهّده.*
*إلى جانب المتطيّرين الّذين يؤمنون بالخرافات، هناك مَن لا يؤمنون إلاّ بما هو ملموس محسوس، يمكن اختباره ماديّاً. وحتّى هؤلاء، يريدون صورة تنضح زيتاً أو تمثالاً يتحرّك أو يتكلّم، ليؤمنوا بوجود الله معنا، وبعمله في عالمنا. إنّهم لا يقرأون علامات الأزمنة ليروا حضوره الخفيّ في التاريخ البشريّ.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*وآمن توما حين رأى القائم من بين الأموات. لم يكفه عيشه مع المسيح، سماعه لتعاليمه، ومعاينته لمعجزاته. وحين وقف يسوع في وسط تلاميذه، حدّق بتوما وخاطبه معاتباً: هات يدك يا توما وعاين الجروح، هات إصبعك وضعها في جنبي.*








*في عيد القيامة، علينا ألاّ نطلب من المسيح آية للبرهان على أنّه قائم فينا. علينا أن نتذكّر، أن نستعيد تعاليمه. خبرتنا معه أيّام الهدوء. حياتنا الروحيّة السابقة برفقته. هذا هو برهاننا الأكيد على أنّه حيّ معنا. على أنّه الإله الحقيقيّ.*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااائع يا ميرنا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على المواقف والعبر 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Gondy maghol (24 أبريل 2009)

_موضوع رائع رائع يا ميرنا
خليتيني اتأمل كل المواقف و كأني معاهم
ربنا يباركك
_​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ياميرنا ليكي كتير 
بجد موضوع في منتهي الجمال 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا *ميرنا*
على هذه السلسة الرائعة عن بعض شخصيات القيامة
فهذه الشخصيات ممثلة في كل البشر من مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين عبر العصور.​ 
*حراس القبر*​ 
أحزنتني كثيرا الكلامات في الأحمر من الفقرة التالية:​ 
*ما أكثر الّذين يؤمنون بالقيامة بشفاههم لا بقلوبهم. فقلوبهم قبور تحافظ على ضمير ميت، ويسهرون طوال الوقت كي لا يقيم الربّ هذا الضمير، كي لا يحييه، مخافة أن يكشف لهم ضلالهم ويبكّتهم. فالضمير الميت يمنح الإنسان شعوراً بأنّه صالح، وأنّ الآخرين هم المحتالون المنافقون الآثمون.*​ 
لأن هذه الفئة من الناس هي تماما مثل الحراس الذين حاولوا أن يسهروا ليمنعوا القيامة لخوفهم من الحقيقة.​ 
وكم من مرة يرى المؤمن الأمور على حقيقتها 
ولكن خوفه من أن يقع في مأزق يجعله يلجأ الى الزور ليحمي نفسه 
كما فعل الحراس 
فيهلكها.​ 

*حاملات الطيب*​ 
هن في الحقيقة رمز البطولة في الإيمان.
لقد تبعن المسيح حتى الصليب ولم يخفن كما فعل التلاميذ
لم ينته حبهن له بموته
لم تمنعهن عدم قدرتهن على دحرجة الحجر الضخم من القيام بواجب المحبة
بل أن حبهن للرب جعلهن واثقات بأن أحدأ ما سيدحرجه لهن 
وكن على صواب
ملاكُ ، وليس أي احد عادي، دحرج لهن الحجر
وليس هذا فقط بل كان لهن مع ذلك المكافأة التي لم يحلمن بها،
البشارة بالقيامة إذ سمعنا الملاك يقول لهن:
لماذا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات؟​ 
يا له من مشوار قامت به نساء شجاعات في ساعات الصباح الباكر
فغير حياتهن الى الأبد
كما غير مسيرة ومصير البشر.​ 
ليتنا نركز نظرنا وفكرنا الى العلاء لنهتف دوما:
قام المسيح!​ 
*توما الرسول*​ 
احب توما في عفوية تصرفاته وسرعة انفعالاته وصدقه في قول ما يجول في خاطره.
وقد سألت نفسي يوما لماذا احب توما بهذه الصفات التي يعتبرها البعض سلبية.
فعرفت أن: 
* لولاها لما تجرأ تلميذ آخر وطلب من السيد أن يريه علامات الجراح.
* لولاها لما سمعناه يقول للرب يسوع المسيح وهو ساجد له: "ربي والهي"
* لولاها لما سمعنا يسوع المسيح يقول له ولنا من بعده: "طوبا للذين آمنوا ولم يروا"​ 
هذه الصفات السلبية حولها الرب لتأكيد القيامة وخدمة البشارة.​ 
له كل المجد والعزة والسجود مع ابيه ومع الروح القدس كل حين آمين.​ 
موضوع يستحق التقييم يا *ميرنا*
والتثبيت ايضا حتى عيد القيامة القادمة​ 
المسيح قام! حقا قام!​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

تلميذا عمّاوس​من اليأس إلى الرجاء​*لا نعرف سوى اسم أحد هذين التلميذين وهو قلاوبا. أمّا عنهما، فمن المحتمل أنّهما من تلاميذ يسوع الـ 72. وأنّهما عاشراه وعرفاه، وعقدا الآمال عليه. فما يرويانه عن يسوع يبيّن أنّهما على علمٍ لا بالأحداث العامّة الّتي يعرفها أيّ ساكنٍ في أورشليم، بل الخاصّة، ويتكلّمان وكأنّهما من خاصّة يسوع: «إلاّ أنّ نسوة منّا قد حيّرننا ... وذهب بعض أصحابنا إلى القبر فوجدوا الحال على ما قالته النسوة لنا» (لو 24/22-24).*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*كانا عائدان إلى قريتهما عمّاوس، وقد صدمهما موت يسوع. فابتعدا عن جماعة أورشليم (الكنيسة) حزينين، حائرين. كانا يأملان عملاً معيّناً يؤدّيه يسوع، وهو تحرير شعبه من حكم الرومان. كانا يعتبرانه قائد ثورةٍ سياسيّ. ولكنّه مات، ففقدا الرجاء.*
*ما أكثر المستائين من الكنيسة، والّذين يبتعدون عنها خائبين. إنّها لا تحقّق رجاءاتهم، ولا آمالهم. وهم لا يؤمنون بأنّ المسيح هو الّذي يقودها لا البشر الّذين أوكل إليهم إدارتها. وفي يأسهم هذا وابتعادهم، تعمى عيونهم عن رؤيته، وعن فهم سرّ حضوره في كنيسته. وكلّ علامات القيامة الّتي يرونها لا تعني لهم شيئاً جديداً، لأنّ المسيح الّذي يفتّشون عنه هو المصلوب الميّت. إنّهم يرون الكوارث، «أما هو فلا يرونه».*
الموقف الثاني : ​*المخرج الوحيد الّذي قادهم المسيح القائم من بين الأموات إليه هو الكتاب المقدّس. كان التلميذان يعرفان الكتب والأنبياء. وسمعا شرحاً لها، لكنّهما لم يعيدا النظر في هذا الشرح في ضوء القيامة، في ضوء المسيح. وفي أثناء الشرح الجديد والتفسير، انفتح قلبيهما على النعمة. وبلغ هذا الانفتاح ذروته في الإفخارستيّا، علامة الشراكة بين أعضاء الكنيسة المشتّتين.*




 



 *لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يكون شاهداً حقيقيّاً للقيامة إلاّ بالتعرّف إلى الكتاب المقدّس والتعمّق فيه، والصلاة من خلاله بإيمان، واكتشاف سرّ الله من خلاله، ومعرفة إرادته الخلاصيّة. وإلى جانب هذا، هناك الالتزام بالكنيسة. «لا خلاص خارج الكنيسة» كما يقول الآباء. فالروح يعمل في الكنيسة ويعلّم ويفتح العيون والأذهان لاستيعاب سرّ الله الخلاصيّ.*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

مريم المجدليّة​إيمان وشجاعة​*ولِدَت مريم المجدليّة في بلدة مجدلة الواقعة على الشاطئ الغربيّ لبحيرة طبريّة. ويقول التقليد إنّ والديها كانا من أغنياء اليهود في البلاد، وكانت تملك مزارع واسعة وأملاك. ولكنّها ابتلت بأوجاعٍ متنوّعة فحرّرها المسيح منها، ويقول الإنجيل إنّه طرد منها سبعة شياطين. فرافقت المسيح في حياته التبشيريّة في الجليل وتبعته في سفره الأخير إلى أورشليم، وكانت حاضرة في آلامه وشهدت دفنه. وكانت من أوّل شهود قيامته.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*كانت مريم واقفة عند القبر تبكي على المسيح. وحين ظهر لها، أعماها حزنها فلم تعرفه. فمن شدّة حزنها لم تتوقّع المستحيل: أن تراه حيّاً.*
*إنّ الحزن يعمي البصر والبصيرة. فحين نستسلم له، سواء بسبب حالة ألم أو صعوبة، لا نستطيع أن نرى أنّ الله حاضر وبالقرب منّا. فالحزن يولّد اليأس، ويجعل الإنسان لا يتوقّع مساعدةً من السماء. فلنطلب من الله أن يفتح عيوننا في ساعات العسر والألم لنميّز حضوره معنا، حضور قائمٍ من بين الأموات.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*حين ناداها يسوع باسمها، عرفته للحال، وحاولت أن تتمسّك به من شدّة حبّها له. لكنّ يسوع نبّهها. فهو لا يريد من محبّيه أن يتركوا عملهم ورسالتهم ويبقوا معه كما كان رأي بطرس في السابق أثناء التجلّي. وبتنبيهه أعلمها أنّه ينبغي عليها أن تنقل بشارة القيامة إلى الآخرين.*




 



 *ونحن أيضاً نحبّ يسوع. نعشقه. ولا ما نع لدينا من أن نبقى معه طوال الوقت. ولكن، هل هذا ما يريده منّا؟ لا! إنّه يريدنا أن نكون رسلاً. أن نتشبّه بالمجدليّة ونحمل البشارة إلى العامل أجمع. بكلامنا وبأفعالنا، سيدرك العالم أنّ المسيح قام.*




 



 



​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

بطرس الرسول​القبر الفارغ​*بطرس هو أحد تلاميذ يسوع الاثني عشر. وقد ميّزه يسوع إذ جعله الصخرة الّتي سيبني عليها كنيسته. كان شاهداً لكثير من الأحداث الّتي لم يشهدها جميع التلاميذ: شفاء ابنة رئيس المجمع، التجلّي، النزاع في بستان الزيتون، محاكمة يسوع. ولكنّه لم يرَ يسوع يُصلب، لأنّه هرب خائفاً.*
الموقف الأوّل : ​*وبينما كان بطرس مختبئاً خائفاً حزيناً، أتته النسوة وأخبرته بأنّ المسيح قد قام من بين الأموات. فاحتار من هذا النبأ، وقال إنّ النسوة يهذين ولم يصدقّهنّ. لو كان المسيح لا يريد الموت لخلّص نفسه من العذابات المريرة بدل أن يتحمّلها ثمّ يقوم.*
*في كثير من الأحيان، حين نسمع أشياء عن الدين، نحاول انتقادها وعدم تصديقها. لماذا؟ لأنّنا نعتمد على عقلنا للحكم على البشرى هل هي صالحة أم لا، بدل أن نعتمد على وحي الله، وأن نشكّل عقلنا بموجب هذا الوحي. صليب المسيح وقيامته عار لليهود، جهالة للوثنيّين، هباء لأديان أخرى، لكنّه إيماننا الّذي نتمسّك به ونعلنه.*
الموقف الثاني : ​*وأراد أن يتحقّق بطرس من الخبر. أراد أن يلمس لا أن يؤمن بدون أن يرى. فذهب إلى القبر فرأى الأكفان ملفوفة وحدها، ومضى متعجّباً ممّا حدث (لو 24/12). ويظهر له يسوع ليزيل عنه الشك، فهو أوّل المؤمنين. ويعلن الربّ للتلاميذ: طوبى لمن آمن ولم يرَ.*




 



 *كان بطرس يفتّش عن يسوع الميت، ولم يره، لأنّه لم يعد ميتاً. وكثيراً ما نفتّش عن المسيح انطلاقاً من تصوّراتنا الجامدة، الّتي مثل الأصنام، ميتة لا حياة فيها. وإذا بأحداث الحياة تصدمنا لأنّنا لا نراه. ويظهر لنا إيماننا الضعيف المبني على الرمل. علينا أن ننتقل من هذا الإيمان إلى إيمان العلاقة الشخصيّة مع يسوع الّذي يجعلنا نراه دوماً بعيونٍ جديدة وبالصورة الّتي يأخذها هو لا الّتي نحبسه فيها.*


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع قمة في الروعة ، وربنا يباركك يا ميرنا


 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا ميرنا ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على المواقف والعبر ​
> ...


 
نورت يا كوكو ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

gondy maghol قال:


> _موضوع رائع رائع يا ميرنا_
> 
> _خليتيني اتأمل كل المواقف و كأني معاهم_
> _ربنا يباركك_​


 ميرسى يا جندى  ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ياميرنا ليكي كتير
> بجد موضوع في منتهي الجمال
> ربنا يباركك


 
يباشا نورت ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا *ميرنا*
> 
> على هذه السلسة الرائعة عن بعض شخصيات القيامة
> فهذه الشخصيات ممثلة في كل البشر من مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين عبر العصور.​
> ...


 
ميرسى يا امة على تعليقك الرائع ​


----------



## *MARAM* (28 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


أولا بارك الله فيك أختي ميرنا


تحياتي لكِ :t4:​


----------



## مسلم 1963 (16 مايو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> حراس القبر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*حذفت المشاركة من مشرف القسم لأنها مخالفة لقوانين المنتدى فهي في غير موضعها.*
*صلب وموت وقيامة المسيح هي صلب ايماننا المسيحي وعلى خلاصنا*
*وما يقوله قراءنك تتركه لنفسك.*
*لو عندك شبهة تضعها اهلا وسهلا بيك، ضعها في قسم الشبهات المسيحية*
*هذا انذار أول لك. *


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2009)




----------



## dodo jojo (28 يونيو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> حراس القبر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااا كتير على الموضوع الروووووووعه ده و ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## girgis2 (18 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*رائع ميرنا على الموضوع الرائع ده

شكرا ليكى

متابعة معاااااااااااكى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير يا ميرنا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أبريل 2010)

​


----------

